# Chilblains, anyone?



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I officially feel like I'm falling totally apart. 
And I also am getting more evidence that my thyroid (hypo, diagnosed Hashimoto) started up at least in late 2009, if not sooner.
In Winter 2009, I was having heavy, heavy periods, irregular and quite lengthy, horrible migraines, and what I thought were bug bites on my toes. I couldn't figure out what they were, but they itched like crazy. I thought maybe they were ant bites. They looked like little blisters on the tips of toes and under the crease in my toes.
Well, they're back, and this time I searched not for bug bites on the toes and what kind of an insect could live in socks but for tiny blisters on the toes. They're chilblains, related to cold (my feet are FREEZING), and there is a connection between chilblains and hypothyroidism because of the coldness of the extremities - found some article on it, but I had to pay for it, so I didn't. Just read the abstract.
Anyway, just thought I'd share.
And on another post I made, someone asked if I was on thyroid medication, and I'm not. My endo told me that my numbers wouldn't account for my symptoms (emotional lability) and wanted me to see a holistic psychiatrist. Instead, I will see an integrative physician, but although the endo prescribed 15 mg (mcg?) of Armour, I'm hesitant to take it when I'm not really under a doctor's care until January.
Anyway, just wanted to share.
In the larger scheme of things, chilblains is pretty much nothing :tongue0015: just itchy.
Maureen


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

CorralesNM said:


> Well, I officially feel like I'm falling totally apart.
> And I also am getting more evidence that my thyroid (hypo, diagnosed Hashimoto) started up at least in late 2009, if not sooner.
> In Winter 2009, I was having heavy, heavy periods, irregular and quite lengthy, horrible migraines, and what I thought were bug bites on my toes. I couldn't figure out what they were, but they itched like crazy. I thought maybe they were ant bites. They looked like little blisters on the tips of toes and under the crease in my toes.
> Well, they're back, and this time I searched not for bug bites on the toes and what kind of an insect could live in socks but for tiny blisters on the toes. They're chilblains, related to cold (my feet are FREEZING), and there is a connection between chilblains and hypothyroidism because of the coldness of the extremities - found some article on it, but I had to pay for it, so I didn't. Just read the abstract.
> ...


I think I have/had those on my feet. I thought they were wartsunder the crease of my toes. They itch like the ****ens though. I don't think I have any right now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I learn something new every day!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Well, I officially feel like I'm falling totally apart.
> And I also am getting more evidence that my thyroid (hypo, diagnosed Hashimoto) started up at least in late 2009, if not sooner.
> In Winter 2009, I was having heavy, heavy periods, irregular and quite lengthy, horrible migraines, and what I thought were bug bites on my toes. I couldn't figure out what they were, but they itched like crazy. I thought maybe they were ant bites. They looked like little blisters on the tips of toes and under the crease in my toes.
> Well, they're back, and this time I searched not for bug bites on the toes and what kind of an insect could live in socks but for tiny blisters on the toes. They're chilblains, related to cold (my feet are FREEZING), and there is a connection between chilblains and hypothyroidism because of the coldness of the extremities - found some article on it, but I had to pay for it, so I didn't. Just read the abstract.
> ...


There is a connection. Anything that causes a lack of thermogenics (hypo and other autoimmune/systemic) can trigger chilblains.

http://www.ajol.info/index.php/safp/article/viewFile/13377/59388


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you have chilblains on your chins? I periodically (not all the time) get this rash of bumps on my chins. Heat (hot bath or being out in the sun) makes it worse. Itches like the ****ens. Like a day after I shave my legs, when the hairs are going back, drives me crazy, almost numb (but itchy).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Can you have chilblains on your chins? I periodically (not all the time) get this rash of bumps on my chins. Heat (hot bath or being out in the sun) makes it worse. Itches like the ****ens. Like a day after I shave my legs, when the hairs are going back, drives me crazy, almost numb (but itchy).


If you are having this on your shins, you may wish to consider tests for Lupus. Chilblains are common in Lupus patients but there are many types of erythemia re Lupus so......................................

It sure sounds like Lupus to me.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

EEEK. Looked up Lupus and saw sores that do not look like my bumpy rash on my chins. Hope it is just Hashi rash or something. Numbness is weird though.

Andros, do you have skin issues with your Lupus?


----------

